# How to make three way calls



## EhrlichParr (Dec 29, 2011)

My father is using his SiP account at his smart phone. To be precise, the account is from Axvoice. The problem is he could not make three way call feature until now. Can someone tell me how to use three way call feature via his smart phone. We have visited their website but it did not provide any considerable information about it on their website.


----------

